# Mylar sheets for a brother 910 knitting machine



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I am searching for some blank and pattern mylar sheets for this machine. It seems to be very hard to find. Please pm me if you have any you would love to sell.


----------



## 51goodman (Dec 27, 2011)

hi have you tried e bay they often have them also i think the knitmasters mylar sheets will fit best wishes sally


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Yes I have. One person has one set that is bent also stained and way over priced. And one person has one new set that is still way over priced. I am sorry but 65 dollars for a set of sheets is way to much money. 

I tried to get the set that was bent as I know someone who will try to make them for me. They need the sample first. Since the bent ones wont work thought she would sell them cheap. She wanted more for the bent ones then the other lady does for the new ones. The funny thing was she refused my offer 3 times and nobody bought them or even bid on them so they relisted them. lol 

There's a thought if someone has one they can't use cause it is stained up or something please send one to me so I can have some made.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

littlemissxmas said:


> Yes I have. One person has one set that is bent also stained and way over priced. And one person has one new set that is still way over priced. I am sorry but 65 dollars for a set of sheets is way to much money.
> 
> I tried to get the set that was bent as I know someone who will try to make them for me. They need the sample first. Since the bent ones wont work thought she would sell them cheap. She wanted more for the bent ones then the other lady does for the new ones. The funny thing was she refused my offer 3 times and nobody bought them or even bid on them so they relisted them. lol
> 
> There's a thought if someone has one they can't use cause it is stained up or something please send one to me so I can have some made.


I paid $ 80.00 for a set and would charge that if I sold them. 
Initially I thought that to be very expensive but then getting
often 5 patterns on one sheet cuts down on the cost.
Just think when you buy any knitting pattern how much you
have to spend.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

There are postings all of the time on how people need to keep in account the age of the machine and the age of the products they are selling/buying as everything has a wear date. Even though many of these things are still in the package and never used they are not new and still have a wear date. 

My guess and I am wrong many times is that they didn't pay that much for them brand new. At 20 or 30 years old and being a thin form of plastic they are close to their wear date. Example the film in a photo album as it gets older it gets yellow and starts to crack and crumble. 

I am new to this however I have seen so much over pricing and know many people who love their hobbies no matter what those hobbies are will have a sucker sticker on their forehead. (for lack of a better phrase)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

littlemissxmas said:


> There are postings all of the time on how people need to keep in account the age of the machine and the age of the products they are selling/buying as everything has a wear date. Even though many of these things are still in the package and never used they are not new and still have a wear date.
> 
> My guess and I am wrong many times is that they didn't pay that much for them brand new. At 20 or 30 years old and being a thin form of plastic they are close to their wear date. Example the film in a photo album as it gets older it gets yellow and starts to crack and crumble.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

I know that I just used that as an example. I was using the flim in a photo album that hold your pictures I guess I should have stated that better.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

littlemissxmas said:


> I know that I just used that as an example. I was using the flim in a photo album that hold your pictures I guess I should have stated that better.


Not a problem. Just as Yarn and Yarn is not the same neither is
plastic and plastic.


----------



## 51goodman (Dec 27, 2011)

hi i have one or two mylar sheets that may be able to get you started if you send me your address through private message ill send them to you im in england so it may take a little longer to arrive but it may help you to get you started let me know best wishes sally


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Ingried said:


> True, some things deteriorate over time. I have several sets of
> patterned Mylar Sheets since I bought the KH 910 new and
> can happily report that those Sheets are in fine condition.
> No sign of break down or stiffening.
> ...


I also have a KH910 which I purchased new along with the original mylar sheets. They are in fine condition and I still use them with no problems. I also bought blank sheets shortly after I purchased my machine and they are also in excellent condition. No sign of break down or stiffening.


----------



## anitajohn1115 (Jun 4, 2012)

I also have a KH910 that I have had and not used for over 20 years. I can not found my pattern cards or the stitch measure scale tapes. I search e-bay and other web sites -but did not see any their. Never worked with the patterns before, but would like to do so. Have read about the mylar sheets and can purchase, but how would I produce the card and holes that feed the patterns? Do all patterns need a card on this machine? I have the books and was able to program a pattern in, but is not working without the pattern. Will have to learn everything over it has been a long time since I used the machine. Was not knitting right until I purchase a need sponge bar - works great now. Can anyone give advise about knitting the patterns? Thanks Anita Needing the KH-910 pattern cards and Stitch Measure Scale tapes.


----------



## anitajohn1115 (Jun 4, 2012)

Did the sheets that you purchased come with the side holes to feed the sheets? And where did you order the sheets from? Thanks


----------



## lola123 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hope this helps, for all looking for knitting machine stuff.
the site is Hong Kong Knitting machine parts. contact Sunny Choi, they have a wide variety of products , are very quick with delivery, offer free shipping. I have seen quite a few pattern sheets on there so may be good to try them


----------



## Elis (Nov 1, 2011)

If at all possible go for the genuine Brother mylar sheets, whatever the cost, even if you can only afford one. I have five mylar sheets which are over 45 years old and have carried at least 200 or 300 shapes each and probably far more. Having had their shapes drawn with washable (watercolour) pens each time, washed away with weak washing up liquid solution, kept rolled in their original container when not in use, they are all still in perfect condition, not even discoloured and certainly not brittle.



lola123 said:


> Hope this helps, for all looking for knitting machine stuff.
> the site is Hong Kong Knitting machine parts. contact Sunny Choi, they have a wide variety of products , are very quick with delivery, offer free shipping. I have seen quite a few pattern sheets on there so may be good to try them


----------



## anitajohn1115 (Jun 4, 2012)

I look up the web site and could not found what I was looking for- I will contact by phone. Thank you for your help Anita


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

anitajohn1115 said:


> I look up the web site and could not found what I was looking for- I will contact by phone. Thank you for your help Anita


if you find these please let me know as I have not found it either.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

I saw some mylar sheets last night on the NEWTONS.COM website if anyone is still interested. They are in USA but if you are going to buy from the the UK I have been told that if they put GIFT on the package you will not be charged import duty and VAT and handling charges. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

Thank you as I have never herd of this site.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

There are mylar sheets on ebay 4 days to go 'til end of auction 10 sheets standing at the moment at £20 +£3 p&p.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

nosie said:


> There are mylar sheets on ebay 4 days to go 'til end of auction 10 sheets standing at the moment at £20 +£3 p&p.


Thank you. That is VERY inexpensive. Some time back I paid incl. postage $ 80.00 for ten.
First thought it to be expensive but taking into consideration that more than one pattern can get on each card and if wanted be erased and repatterned, that is not bad at all.
I pay never less than $ 10.00 for just one sheet for the Passap.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Yes that is a very good price and if no-one starts bidding I will do so before the auction ends I just paid £50 all told with taxes etc for some from the USA.


----------



## anitajohn1115 (Jun 4, 2012)

I am looking for the mylar pattern cards and pens and erasers to use. My knitting machine is a Brothers KH-910/ I have the full sheets to draw the garments on. Also need the Stitch Measure Scale rulers for the knit leader - KL-116 missing them. Have already looked at e-bay and almost the entire www. Thank you for your help Anita


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried Serif DrawPlus or something similar to design for the knitting machine? I have just seen a program on ebay for designing for the E6000 Passap and wondered if anyone has tried Serif as it is a very cheap package compared with Photoshop etc and also which is so expensive and not easy to use?


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

You know I have a few of the draw programs and I never thought of it as I use some for graphics for web pages. Once I get caught up in things here I will try them out. Thank you for making me think outside the box.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

If anyone is interested.

Just found Mylar Sheets at ANDI KNITS UK 60 st for the electronics 5 for £32 that is not a bad price when I think of the amount I paid with taxes and import duty to buy mine from the States.


----------



## sweetpeamo (May 11, 2012)

Quick correction - it is ANDEE KNITS - sorry


----------



## denverkat276 (Oct 29, 2012)

I realize this is an old thread. I am looking for these mylar sheets too. I've looked in all the usual places but I'm concerned that I might buy the wrong sheets. Are they pretty standard in size? I just don't want to waste my money.

Has anyone had any luck recently? Does anyone have 1 BLANK one that I could purchase? I would like to give a shot of trying to make my own (as I'm quite crafty and resourceful), but I need a sample. I would love one to even borrow if at all possible. 

Please feel free to contact me directly my screen name is my email with the G mail. Thanks everyone. I love this site btw I should go introduce myself. 

Happy knitting!!


----------



## sandrak320 (Jun 19, 2016)

Did you ever get mylar sheets made? If so, how did they work and was it cost effective?
Sandra



littlemissxmas said:


> ...
> 
> There's a thought if someone has one they can't use cause it is stained up or something please send one to me so I can have some made.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Elis said:


> If at all possible go for the genuine Brother mylar sheets, whatever the cost, even if you can only afford one. I have five mylar sheets which are over 45 years old and have carried at least 200 or 300 shapes each and probably far more. Having had their shapes drawn with washable (watercolour) pens each time, washed away with weak washing up liquid solution, kept rolled in their original container when not in use, they are all still in perfect condition, not even discoloured and certainly not brittle.


OP is not talking about the Knitleader plastic sheet, but the Mylar stitch pattern sheets


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

Resurrecting an old thread as I'm trying to understand how the Brother 910 works. 

I just helped a friend purchase a Brother 910. She has never owned a knitting machine but fell in love with it after I had some friends over to make a scarf on one of my machines. Do I understand correctly that the mylar sheets for the 910 are ones where you write on them with erasable marker, rather than punch them like 24-stitch punch cards?


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, they are 60 stitches wide and bluish gridded. A little hard to come by but 1 can be used over and over. I have the pre printed ones and found the ones you mark yourself to be far more useful. Sharron


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

They were overpriced even when the machines were new, but, of course, not what you have to pay now. They are hard to find, and you'd be lucky to find anything less than $50 ($10 per sheet in a pack of 5). You can use those for the Silver-Reed machines. You just have to mark the correct start line on the sheets.


----------



## Registrar (May 28, 2016)

Fortunately, I was able to get 3 sets from the lady I bought the machine from for just $10 so I'm all set!


----------



## tiny-umbrellas (May 3, 2017)

For the cost of a packet or two of mylar sheets, it might be worth it for you to know that there is a circuit board called AYAB which you can plug into your kh910 and then plug your laptop into the board, and it bypasses the mylar reader all together. you can send patterns up to 200 stitches wide into your kh910 from your computer


----------

